# 1980 Bass Tracker II rebuild.



## ckhenshaw4 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well, first time posting a build thread. I bought a 1980 Bass Tracker II at the end of last summer, and wanted to do some fishing with it before winter. Now I have started to do my complete rebuild from top to bottom including the trailer. I have completely gutted the boat, and have it off the trailer, so I will have to add pictures of that later. I have started completely stripping the trailer, and have gotten this far. It came with a 1984 Johnson 35hp Seahorse that runs like a watch. I will also be completely redoing the engine also, and have all new decals for it. Here are a couple of pictures to where I am at now.












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## lpotter (Mar 20, 2018)

Updates?


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Mar 22, 2018)

lpotter said:


> Updates?


lpotter, sorry but not much more done. I have gotten the axle off and have completed getting everything down to steel. I have primed a couple of pieces, and have painted some nuts and bolts. 
Hope to make some decent progress this weekend. Thanks for following, more to come really soon, I promise. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, finally got to work on the trailer today and got it all primed. And even started painting some nuts and bolts.








Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Mar 27, 2018)

Yesterday finally was able to get the trailer painted. Didn't have enough of one color tan for the entire job, so I mixed several different cans of different variations and came up with what I have. Have to say, I really like how it turned out. Also was able to get everything else painted also.




















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwjones16 (Mar 28, 2018)

ckhenshaw4 said:


> Yesterday finally was able to get the trailer painted. Didn't have enough of one color tan for the entire job, so I mixed several different cans of different variations and came up with what I have. Have to say, I really like how it turned out. Also was able to get everything else painted also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking great...I have to do the same thing...how are you applying? Brush/spray?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Mar 29, 2018)

dwjones16 said:


> ckhenshaw4 said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday finally was able to get the trailer painted. Didn't have enough of one color tan for the entire job, so I mixed several different cans of different variations and came up with what I have. Have to say, I really like how it turned out. Also was able to get everything else painted also.
> ...


HVLP spray gun. It's a base coat clear coat application just as painting a car. Automotive paint and clear coat. 
Very happy with the way it turned out. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (May 6, 2018)

Ok Tinboat family. I was FINALLY able to get the trailer all back together. New carpet on bunks, new paint job, new decals for the trailer, all new LED lights, and as you can see new hold down straps from Cabela's. Now it's time to get the boat back on and start putting it back together.

















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## onthewater102 (May 8, 2018)

If that's the trailer I can't wait to see the boat!


----------



## Bowlershop (May 8, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (May 8, 2018)

onthewater102 said:


> If that's the trailer I can't wait to see the boat!


Thank you. It did take a long time, but came out well. Starting on the boat this weekend. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (May 8, 2018)

Bowlershop said:


> Looks great!


Thank you. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## akboats (May 17, 2018)

I like that concocted color you have on your trailer looks great. Now cant wait to see the boat build.


----------



## Blkrvrbart (May 19, 2018)

You need to formulate that color and package spray cans. Great job on the trailer.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Sep 9, 2019)

Finally after a VERY LONG TIME, I am able to get the boat going again. Here are a few pictures of what it looks like today. 
Hopefully will have it completely finished in the next couple weeks.


























Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pector55 (Sep 9, 2019)

Very nice work on the trailer. I'm going the automotive paint method as well for my old trailer but I can only hope it comes out half as good as yours.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Sep 9, 2019)

Pector55 said:


> Very nice work on the trailer. I'm going the automotive paint method as well for my old trailer but I can only hope it comes out half as good as yours.


Thank you. I'm very pleased with how it turned out. 
Hopefully the boat will be as good. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, I got the new water pump installed, motor all sanded down, painted and all new decals on tonight.














Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Sep 22, 2019)

Interior is all back together. Finishing up on the console, then put the engine back on.





Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedude (Sep 22, 2019)

Outstanding! What is the deck material?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Sep 22, 2019)

thedude said:


> Outstanding! What is the deck material?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I put vinyl on the 1/2 plywood. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

